# What do travelers like about the Caribbean?



## Carl D (Mar 5, 2009)

I have spent time on many of the islands, and I dread having to go there. 
I find them extremely impoverished, rather dirty, and very expensive. Just to make a cell call is nearly $2/minute.

I'm not a fan of Mexico either, but at least the top tier resorts are nice. In addition, you don't have to stray to have fun and get food.

Please, for those of you that consider the Caribbean to be paradise, let me know what I'm missing.
I guess if you like to dive, or snorkel it's okay. I will admit the weather is near perfect, but other than that??...


----------



## Judy (Mar 5, 2009)

diving


----------



## Transit (Mar 5, 2009)

The beaches are my attraction.I like the water warm and blue.


----------



## Janis (Mar 5, 2009)

Gorgeous water, friendly people, soft sand, great food, gracious hospitality, warm weather, gaining perspective on the world outside your door, palm trees, snorkeling, tropical fruit, meeting folks from different countries ...


----------



## brother coony (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I have spent time on many of the islands, and I dread having to go there.
> I find them extremely impoverished, rather dirty, and very expensive. Just to make a cell call is nearly $2/minute.[/quoteee]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl D (Mar 5, 2009)

brother coony said:


> Have you check how many in your state have lost there homes and and or now homeless, sleeping on the street ect. out of work no income
> we now have more Impoverished people that the total population of the Caribbean, (Mexico is not in the Caribbean) cancun is, and its an Island own by Mexico like Hawaii is an island but part of Good US of A


Well... I have driven around every major US city, and many secondary cities. I have yet to see anything that looks like most Caribbean cities. In short, they are a dump. Please don't quote total numbers, as they mean nothing. We really need percentages.

I do understand the blue water, great weather, reefs for diving ect... 
After that is done, the downtown districts of these islands are, well, IMO gross.

For those who only care about beaches and diving, I do see your point. That said, returning to your "hotel" can be a real adventure. Are the TS better?? Perhaps that's something I'm over looking.

Of course, your opinion may differ. That is why I asked.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, many islands in the Caribbean have poverty out in the open, whereas here, we don't seem to see it in the same way -- it is here as well.  One of the reasons to travel is to learn more about how the world really is (have you seen Slumdog Millionaire?).

If you want to be in the Caribbean for all that is wonderful about it and not be faced with the reality of poverty that exists in much/most of the world -- go to Grand Cayman.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl, Where are you from? If you look for filth and poverty, your going to find it, no matter where you are. Those of us that go to the Carribean, look for the beauty within the island, the beauty of the beaches, the weather and yes, for most part, the locals. Just getting away from the real world for a week or so, away from the pressures of work and the day to day grind.

Mayve the hot weather, ocean and beach life just isn't your cup of tee. Where do you enjoy going?


----------



## rachel (Mar 5, 2009)

What we consider poverty on these islands is also lifestyle.  We have visited many an island.  I have fallen in love with all.  I think maybe i should have been born in a different place and at a different time.

Island life is for me.  The water, the sand but above all, the people.  We have traveled the backroads of Jamaica, I am enthralled with their culture.  The roadside stands.  The shacks on the beach.  The sugar cane fields.  The swaying palms.   Have sampled such wonderful food from conch, to jerk, to stewed goat, meat patties, kalik, redstripe, amstel bright, the list goes on and on.  Have seen the people living in the harshest conditions but with always a smile.  Have been to the over touristy of nassau to the beautiful secluded waters of Great exuma. Have visited Aruba, Grand cayman, antigua.  

What some call poverty is simply a way of life.  I dream of this simple way of life.  
Soon but not soon enough I will be amongst the people of the caribbean.  My dream is to own a home and live my days amongst my caribbean mates.

This topic has me daydreaming of my next adventure!


Rachel


----------



## Whirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Rarely does everything look like what you see in a glossy travel brochure... Many of us travel to actually experience and witness different cultures, to raise our children with an understanding and appreciation for their place in the world and as giving global citizens....not to turn a blind eye to the realities that might offend our delicate sensibilities. While many of the islands are in fact quite poor, many islanders take great pride in sharing the beauty of their island and heritage with visitors and spend what resources they have to make the touristy parts beautiful and "worthy"  of your appreciation....many have little self sustaining trade to support them and "tourism" is in fact their primary offering...which means budgets are insufficient for much of the infrastructure and public works that would keep the cities from being "gross."

It does sound as though many islands are just not a good fit for your particular travel disposition, unless of course you are sure to stay on the grounds of the resort so that you don't actually see anything that varies from the brochure -- nothing real.

For others, we open our minds and our hearts and see the warm and wonderful people, who are appreciative for what they have and for you coming to their beautiful land....Everywhere and everyone has an aspect that is not one's best side...you have given us a glimpse of yours, in fact. Perhaps I misunderstand, but its just another perspective...one far less narrow.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 5, 2009)

Whirl said:


> Rarely does everything look like what you see in a glossy travel brochure...


I have never seen anything appealing about the Caribbean in a brochure, other than blue water with the leaning palm tree.
In other words, I didn't enter with high expectations.



> Many of us travel to actually experience and witness different cultures, to raise our children with an understanding and appreciation for their place in the world and as giving global citizens....not to turn a blind eye to the realities that might offend our delicate sensibilities.


Yeah, okay, so I'll tell my kid to join the Peace Corp or join that Christian Network.
I don't take a vacation to open my eyes to world poverty.. I take a vacation to get away from the depressing stuff. You know, to go to a nice place.



> While many of the islands are in fact quite poor, many islanders take great pride in sharing the beauty of their island and heritage with visitors


Since tourism is about all they have, and they charge us dearly for the simplest of things, they should treat us well.



> and spend what resources they have to make the touristy parts beautiful and "worthy"  of your appreciation....


No offense, but I have yet to see any part that is worthy of my appreciation.
The only acceptable place I have found is the Maho (sp?) hotel on St Maartin.



> many have little self sustaining trade to support them and "tourism" is in fact their primary offering...which means budgets are insufficient for much of the infrastructure and public works that would keep the cities from being "gross."


I have seen piles of rotting garbage outside homes, guys going to the bathroom along the streets, several people digging in dumpsters and throwing the garbage on the street, whore houses across from a resort, cab drivers drinking beer and littering their cans, all in St Johns Atigua.
Sorry, but that has little to do with the budget.



> It does sound as though many islands are just not a good fit for your particular travel disposition, unless of course you are sure to stay on the grounds of the resort so that you don't actually see anything that varies from the brochure -- nothing real.


I don't find anything to be "vacation worthy" at the resort either.



> For others, we open our minds and our hearts and see the warm and wonderful people, who are appreciative for what they have and for you coming to their beautiful land....


In the cab on the way to the hotel in St Thomas we were told not to venture outside after dark.



> Everywhere and everyone has an aspect that is not one's best side...you have given us a glimpse of yours, in fact. Perhaps I misunderstand, but its just another perspective...one far less narrow.


I think you're saying that I showed you an "ugly" side of myself?? Perhaps I'm not reading that correctly.. Wouldn't be the first time.

Bottom line- I asked the question, and I think I got an answer.
People like the beach (and everything associated with it), and the people.

Fair enough. I'm truly happy that many of you enjoy it. Different strokes is what makes the world go round.
That said, you will not have competition from me to book a place there.
Personally I get the willies looking at those roadside food stands.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 6, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Bottom line- I asked the question, and I think I got an answer.  People like the beach (and everything associated with it), and the people.
> 
> Fair enough. I'm truly happy that many of you enjoy it. Different strokes is what makes the world go round.  That said, you will not have competition from me to book a place there.  Personally I get the willies looking at those roadside food stands.



Perhaps you need to stay at one of the more private, secluded resorts,
where you need not ever notice the unwashed masses.  I'm thinking...
Caneel Bay -- a "Rock Resort" on St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands
Peter Island -- 1,300 acre, privately owned island in the British Virgins
Necker Island -- Richard Branson's retrreat - 26 guests
Jumby Bay Resort -- two miles off the coast of Antigua
Young Island Resort  -- on a private island near St. Vincent, Grenadines
Cayo Espanto -- a private island off the east coast of Belize. 
Guana Island -- 7 beaches on a 850-acre island in the British Virgins.
Musha Cay -- Expensive and exotic - 24 guests
Meridian Club -- 12 beach-front rooms, 800-acres, Turks & Caicos
... not that I've been or could afford to stay at these places myself.


----------



## Bajanswife (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, as a native of Barbados, I'm not sure how to feel about this! I get that certain parts of the world and certain landscapes don't appeal to everyone, and it sounds like the Caribbean is just not your thing. All of those things you describe do exist. But there is also another side to the Caribbean that you were clearly unable to see because you were too distracted by the stuff you didn't like. Especially if you go to a place like Barbados that has a large middle class and many people who live "normally", and there are plenty of activities around for tourists and locals beyond the beach.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aruba has virtually no unemployment and what you might consider low income - they don't.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 6, 2009)

the gorgeous water and warm weather  

Debi


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like to see my feet in the water when I am swim...


----------



## riverside (Mar 6, 2009)

If I could live out my days in the Caribbean I would be perfectly happy.  I can't get enough of the nice people, beautiful scenery, beaches, places to explore.  And those roadside stands?  They have the best food of anywhere we've eaten and at a very reasonable price.  To not try those is to miss out on the island experience.

I have to admit that I was a little disturbed during my first couple of visits to the Caribbean (Dominican Republic and Nassau) but now I have come to understand that it is a part of life and it doesn't bother me.  Most of those people are perfectly happy and that is what matters in life.

I'm glad that we don't all like the same things/places.  My travel moments would be awfully crowded if they did.  When I visit the Caribbean (which is 2-3 times a year) I feel transported to a different world; a world where I can relax, breathe in the fresh air, make new friends and drink in the beautiful scenery of the beaches and mountains.  I'm racking up memories that will be with me forever.


----------



## Parkplace (Mar 6, 2009)

We took a cruise last November.  Lots of islands.

I was very taken with the regular neighbourhood on St. Kitts.  
I thought 'what a beautiful simplified life!'  I'd like to live like that!  Bare feet, no heating bills, barbecue any time of year, apparently quite happy, lots of time for your neighbours.

Then our bus driver took us on a loop around the island and there were all the huge gringo houses in the tidy neighbourhoods, expensive cars to drive pretty much nowhere except in a circle, nobody outside.

I don't know, but it would be nice to experience the freedom of simplicity.


----------



## brother coony (Mar 6, 2009)

Carl D 
  Here are 3 Islands I know that are Filty (Dirty) rich) has more per-Capita income than the U S A and has the higest standard of living in the world

1: Bermuda, Full employment, 80% of workers or foreign workers that outnumber natives 3 to 1 
2: Turks and Caicos, also Full employment  11,000 natives and 0ver 22,000 
foreign workers twice the size of the native population,
3:Trinidad and tobago, Oil and natural gas Rich
if you see any poor or dumpster diving in these Island its not natives
we dont want to keep you out of all the Fun in the caribbean  so just go to these three,
the rest of us that work and toil 50 weeks a year JUSt for that one week or two in the Paradise of the Caribbean Island will Keep going TO ALL  of them 
and hopefully will enjoy them more in Retirement


----------



## Carl D (Mar 6, 2009)

brother coony said:


> Carl D
> Here are 3 Islands I know that are Filty (Dirty) rich) has more per-Capita income than the U S A and has the higest standard of living in the world
> 
> 1: Bermuda, Full employment, 80% of workers or foreign workers that outnumber natives 3 to 1
> ...


On my way out, so not much time to respond.
I have been to 2 out of 3 of the above. I find Bermuda to be the best, however that's not the Caribbean.

I'm not trying to offend anyone with this post. I'm just giving my views and soliciting others.

More later..


----------



## tombo (Mar 6, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I have seen piles of rotting garbage outside homes, guys going to the bathroom along the streets, several people digging in dumpsters and throwing the garbage on the street, whore houses across from a resort, cab drivers drinking beer and littering their cans, all in St Johns Atigua.



Until you said St Johns I thought that you might have been talking about New Orleans, or it could have been New York, or Las Vegas, or Venice Beach, or Los Angeles, or San Fransisco, or Key West, or even your favorite vacation location, Orlando.


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 6, 2009)

Well put!  My sentiments exactly!



Whirl said:


> Rarely does everything look like what you see in a glossy travel brochure... Many of us travel to actually experience and witness different cultures, to raise our children with an understanding and appreciation for their place in the world and as giving global citizens....not to turn a blind eye to the realities that might offend our delicate sensibilities. While many of the islands are in fact quite poor, many islanders take great pride in sharing the beauty of their island and heritage with visitors and spend what resources they have to make the touristy parts beautiful and "worthy"  of your appreciation....many have little self sustaining trade to support them and "tourism" is in fact their primary offering...which means budgets are insufficient for much of the infrastructure and public works that would keep the cities from being "gross."
> 
> It does sound as though many islands are just not a good fit for your particular travel disposition, unless of course you are sure to stay on the grounds of the resort so that you don't actually see anything that varies from the brochure -- nothing real.
> 
> For others, we open our minds and our hearts and see the warm and wonderful people, who are appreciative for what they have and for you coming to their beautiful land....Everywhere and everyone has an aspect that is not one's best side...you have given us a glimpse of yours, in fact. Perhaps I misunderstand, but its just another perspective...one far less narrow.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 7, 2009)

tombo said:


> Until you said St Johns I thought that you might have been talking about New Orleans, or it could have been New York, or Las Vegas, or Venice Beach, or Los Angeles, or San Fransisco, or Key West, or even your favorite vacation location, Orlando.


I've driven thru all those cities. I've never seen the same picture as driving through Basseterre.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 7, 2009)

CatLovers said:


> Well put!  My sentiments exactly!



Glad you agree with Whirl. Please read my rebuttle.

I really wanted to like the Caribbean, but.... Well, I feel like I need to take a shower after leaving.

From the way it sounds there are nicer areas to visit. That may be the key...
The $2/min cell charge is a rip off. Maybe if you're with your family that's not a big deal. When I visit I'm alone and isolated, and need my phone.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 7, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Maybe if you're with your family that's not a big deal. When I visit I'm alone and isolated, and need my phone.



Not to be snarky, but with your attitude you shouldn't be surprised to feel alone and isolated.  

If you want to appreciate a culture, you must immerse yourself in it.  You won't find it in a resort.  You need to put down your $2/minute cell phone and actually interact with the local people.  Sit yourself in one of those "filthy" bars and strike up a conversation.  Enter with a smile on your face instead of a scowl.


----------



## tombo (Mar 7, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I've driven thru all those cities. I've never seen the same picture as driving through Basseterre.



If you have driven through all of those U.S. cities and have never seen homeless people rummaging through the trash, eating things out of the trash, begging for money, littering, urinating on the street, and if you have never seen street walkers on corners, then you must have never gotten out of your vehicle (which I assume is a limousine with windows tinted so dark that you couldn't see any of the cities you were driving through).


----------



## Carl D (Mar 9, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> Not to be snarky, but with your attitude you shouldn't be surprised to feel alone and isolated.
> 
> If you want to appreciate a culture, you must immerse yourself in it.  You won't find it in a resort.  You need to put down your $2/minute cell phone and actually interact with the local people.  Sit yourself in one of those "filthy" bars and strike up a conversation.  Enter with a smile on your face instead of a scowl.


I feel alone because I am alone. Unfortunately when I'm on the islands my wife is not with me. One takes for granted talking to your spouse. $2/minute to talk to my family is a bit steep. That can easily be several hundred dollars a week.

You don't know me, so you don't really know what my attitude is. In addition, I have been to the islands many times, and just perhaps I started out with a different attitude.


----------



## Blue Skies (Mar 9, 2009)

Almost all of our vacations are either to Mexico or the Caribbean.  The main reason for this is because we live in a state where it is winter 5 months of the year.  In January and February, when it is frequently below zero here, we are almost guaranteed 80+ degree weather and sun most days.  Even Florida the winter months can have cool weather.  We can get on a plane and be sitting on a warm, sunny beach 4-5 hours later, what a wonderful break from the long, cold, dark winter days.  

We have seen filth and poverty in many locations, and it is very sad.  I hope that the tourist dollars we bring help the local economy.  That being said, we stay in nice, clean, safe resorts on the beach.  We dine and shop in tourist areas, and don't venture off the beaten path.  

In all of our travels, the scariest moment we had was in Hawaii, the good old USA.


----------



## Judy (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bermuda*

Bermuda is in the Atlantic, not the Caribbean.  But it's an island with beautiful beaches, nearby the US. It's also prosperous. All of the people I met when I was there were welcoming and polite.  No pushy vendors like on some islands.  And although there might be poverty, I didn't see any.
Try Bermuda.  You might like it.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a very Biased thread and I hope the readers understand that this is ONE persons opinion.

I have been to dozens of Caribbean islands and love them and have a wonderful time.

Yes, the Caribbean is terrible, poverty stricken, people will rob or kill you if you step foot off your hotel property, the beaches are dirty, the water smells, and the food is poisened, the taxi drivers will drug and rob you, the police will arrest you, and drug lords will seek you out if you wear a fake Rolex.

Take my advice - stay away!!!! Do not ever think of taking a wonderful vacation in the Caribbean and do not think of crowding those wonderful white beaches when I am there. 

Do yourself and your family a service and visit Orlando during the sumnmer instead and make sure to visit the SeaWorld Discovery Cove instead of the real Caribbean.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 14, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I feel alone because I am alone. Unfortunately when I'm on the islands my wife is not with me. One takes for granted talking to your spouse. $2/minute to talk to my family is a bit steep. That can easily be several hundred dollars a week.



You can use the Internet and Skype to make international calls for FREE....it is time for you to exit the stone age.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 14, 2009)

I use to like the Carribean but then, I saw Europe.  To me vacationing in the Carribean and Mexico is like going to Las Vegas.  It attracts certain people that like to dive and hang out at the beach.   There isn't really any history to the islands.  The history is long gone and turn into a tourism Meca like Vegas.  To me the islands lacks a lot of history.  And, it isn't that I don't like people who live in poverty or have a different lifestyle but you can only stare at beach so long.  

We don't travel to the Carribean too often as it is too long of a flight for us.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 14, 2009)

Carl D

You sound like the "Ebenezer Scrooge" of Carribean vacations. Maybe you need a visit from the ghost of vacations past, present and future.

A lot of it is just attitude.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2009)

You know, this thread is getting kind of ugly.    Can we get back on track and talk about the Caribbean and not about each other? - Thanks!


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 16, 2009)

Denise,

I thought this was funny. This is not ugly. Ugly is saying really mean stuff. Based on what the orginator posted, I think he/she can take a little kidding and a little poking.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 17, 2009)

The weather, and beautiful beaches.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 17, 2009)

There have been several good points made from various posters. Thank You..
I wish I could respond to them all, but I'm just too darn tired. Foremost I didn't realize there were true high end resorts on many of the islands.

There have also been a fair amount of digs made at me personally. 
I have made my share of digs at the islands, but never to anyone here in a personal nature. 
Somehow I am the one labeled as having an attitude???...


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 18, 2009)

Carl D said:


> There have been several good points made from various posters. Thank You..
> I wish I could respond to them all, but I'm just too darn tired. Foremost I didn't realize there were true high end resorts on many of the islands.
> 
> There have also been a fair amount of digs made at me personally.
> ...



I did not take a shot at you, but I did find your "stereotype" comments about the Islands offensive. If you replaced your comments towards a particular group of people based upon skin color or religion, this thread would have been immediately deleted.

Back to the topic. Yes there are many high end resorts in the Caribbean and you should check out Tripadvisor.com or any other of the sites. 

Heck, just visit Atlantis as this is an awesome place (but kinda big like a Las vegas hotel).


----------



## Noni (Mar 18, 2009)

" (Mexico is not in the Caribbean) cancun is, and its an Island own by Mexico" 

Cancun is not an island, Cozumel is an island, and a great one.  We love the food and the scuba diving.  It is one of our favorite places to go each year.

Another is Grand Cayman.  It is more expensive, but a beautiful island with fantastic food and lots of tourist attractions and diving, of course. 

We have never visited a Caribbean island we didn't like, but these two are so convenient for annual visits.  Being from the Houston area, we have non-stop transportation with Continental.


----------



## pfaff (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Carl, 

Have you considered getting Skype. It is a service that lets you make phone calls over the internet. It would cut down a lot on those phone bills as long as the resort you are staying at has Wifi. There are some cell phones that have a Skype feature built in so that you don't have to take another phone.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 18, 2009)

About 23 years ago I stayed on the Island of Montserrat for seven weeks for an elective Island Ecology course from my college.  Of course this was before the island was mostly covered in ash from the volcanic erruption.

Montserrat is very close to St. Kitts and Nevis and also Antigua, etc.  I was living in a residential area that was somewhat away from the downtown and some of the poorer areas, but we interacted with the locals a lot and spent time with them socially.  

The reality of these countries is that many have open sewage, little or no concept of conservation, and many people are uneducated.  I did see quite a bit of poverty, but it was more in terms of the housing than anything else.  The cost of living on these islands for basic life is much much lower than in the US, so it is hard to compare.  Someone making 5-10 thousand dollars a year makes plenty of money to live comfortably.  

Our house was robbed by the local police (we saw them doing it), so there is corruption also, but honestly there was almost no major crime on the island.

There were prostitutes and pan handlers and drunks, but like others have said, you find that in any major city around the world.

I really enjoyed my stay there and would suggest that everyone who can do so spend an extended period in another country/culture.  You will learn a lot about why being different isn't bad, it's just different.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 18, 2009)

Judy said:


> diving



Agreed



Janis said:


> Gorgeous water, friendly people, soft sand, great food, gracious hospitality, warm weather, gaining perspective on the world outside your door, palm trees, snorkeling, tropical fruit, meeting folks from different countries ...



Agreed



lvhmbh said:


> Aruba has virtually no unemployment and what you might consider low income - they don't.



Same with Grand Cayman



Fletcher921 said:


> I like to see my feet in the water when I am swim...



Me too!!     I like the people too....


----------



## Judy (Mar 19, 2009)

Noni said:


> " (Mexico is not in the Caribbean) cancun is, and its an Island own by Mexico"
> 
> Cancun is not an island, Cozumel is an island, and a great one.  We love the food and the scuba diving.  It is one of our favorite places to go each year.



Cancun City is on the Mexican mainland.  It is not an island.  But the Cancun  zona turística  is an island.  It's actually a sandbar off the coast of QR Mexico. If I remember correctly, there 's a bridge at each end.  I think "barrier island" is the correct term.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 19, 2009)

The accents and lilt of the voices of the people. The lush native flora and fauna. The undersea wonders.


----------

